# What is IBAN Number for AIB



## dodo

I want to transfer money from NIB to AIB using NIB online banking I do not know what the IBAN Number is for AIB Bank, can anyone provide this thanks


IBAN NUM          sort code   account eg 
                        933295      12345678


----------



## callybags

http://www.ibancalculator.com/bic_und_iban.html

This should help.


----------



## Gulliver

Be careful of IBAN calculators.

The mathematics behind IBAN calculation is complex and there are (rare) circumstances in which the answers are not unique. In these circumstances, the calculated IBAN might not match the IBAN provided by your bank. You will note that the calculator listed above provides a "guarantee" up to €25. This would be of little value if your funds went astray.

Far more safe to use the IBAN shown on the top of your statement


----------



## TarfHead

Gulliver said:


> .. and there are (rare) circumstances in which the answers are not unique.


 
I believe that to be not true for Irish IBAN values. Irish bank NSC & Account Number combinations are always unique. They are also embedded in the IBAN. That ensures uniqueness.


----------



## Jim2007

TarfHead said:


> I believe that to be not true for Irish IBAN values. Irish bank NSC & Account Number combinations are always unique. They are also embedded in the IBAN. That ensures uniqueness.



Even so, given that you have no idea how the SWIFT messages will be processed, it is best to rely on the IBAN on your statement and not an internet calculator...


----------



## Brussels

TarfHead said:


> I believe that to be not true for Irish IBAN values. Irish bank NSC & Account Number combinations are always unique. They are also embedded in the IBAN. That ensures uniqueness.


 
Irish Bank NSC & Account Numbers are not always unique and none of the IBAN calculators availbale on the internet are approved. I agree with Gulliver to be 100% accurate check your bank statement or ask the beneficiary for the BIC and IBAN


----------

